# Project Completed: Tall Chest



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

This project took me a year to finish. These photos show a summery of the completed Tall Chest in Red Oak. The finish is not my choice and I would refuse to do this again on any piece I like. It's a one step poly-stain in clear Gloss!! (Pecan) . I wouldn't recommend it unless you are really fussy with prep. and sanding. I can't see well enough to do this again!! Every little flaw is amplified and it is extremely hard to apply without runs. I tried wiping it on and brushing as well as spraying. All seem to have the same results. This chest of drawers took 4 coats, dried and sanded between each coat. I WILL do smaller projects from now on. I love doing small boxes.
Always open to comments and suggestions. You can never learn too much.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very impressive work there Reg 

My golfers elbow just flared up as I read about sanding four separate coats of stain , yikes!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*Nice*

:dance3:
Reg
That really turn out nice ,Great Job,:dance3:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It's too bad you didn't enjoy the build Reg. It certainly isn't reflected in the workmanship.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

That is a nice build. I do agree with you though, the finish isn't to my taste. I prefer the look of it without the finish on it. A nice satin sheen would have been better IMHO. Very nice craftsmanship.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*finishing touch*



Cherryville Chuck said:


> It's too bad you didn't enjoy the build Reg. It certainly isn't reflected in the workmanship.


The build was very enjoyable, Charles. I just did not like the finish chosen by the owner. Made it very challenging for me to please my own standards on the finish. I won't do this finish again. I much prefer a separate stain covered with a nice satin or semi-gloss. I guess it's only important to have a happy client. I was just grumbling in my socks again!! Must be the paint fumes. I much prefer the fragrance of the sawdust!! Thanks for looking in on me, everyone!! I appreciate all your comments and ideas.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice build Reg congratulations.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice, Reg!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

impressive...


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice built Reg.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great work Reg.... No doubt whomever the chest is intended for, they will be most pleased. The design alone is fantastic.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

*Tall Chest*

I know what you mean about he clients choice of finishes. I built a deck/porch with steps off both ends, free standing next to a mobile home for a family a while back. I built it out of treated lumber, routed all the exposed edges and railings.
I came back the next day to work on a neighboring home, and the families kids had gotten ahold of a red wood stain/varnish, and painted the whole thing including splashes all over the side of the white mobile home, without stirring the stain.
Then they walked on it before it was dry, imbedding dirt and grass into it and tracking it all through the house. The home owner was mad at me due to how it turned out. He bought the stain.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice job, I like it a lot.

Rule #1 The customer is always right

Rule #2 When the customer is so far out of whack in their demands and opinions and is obviously wrong, refer to rule #1


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You did a beautiful job on that chest of drawers. You can be proud of that. The finishing,I have had the same experience, how they can do that to a nice piece of woodwork is always a wonder to me too.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> The design alone is fantastic.


Plus 1. I love the acorns and the finials and the base is really well designed too.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Well done. The important part is - was the customer happy?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

If they weren't, take it back ,strip it down and stain it . It will be worth twice the price.

Herb


----------

